# NSTRA National Endueance Trial



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Gary Thompson w/ his Doc dog are the winners of the 2008 Endurance trial held at Ed Murdock's grounds in Lewistown Mt., w/ Wes Bar getting runner up, third place n/a, 4th was Nolan Huffman and Bull, 5th was Johnny Murdock and Patty. Good Job guys, anf Congrads goes out to Gary and Doc for their first ever National Trial win!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

A deserving pair! Congrates!


----------

